# Whats your weather today (my test poll)



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Jo Ellen your instructions were perfect.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

It is snowing like crazy here!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> It is snowing like crazy here!


 
Lucky you! I love snow (on the weekends)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It's very nice here: 55 and sunny. Tia had a great time rolling on the frosty grass this morning at the park.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Its cool and crisp here with bountiful sunshine. Its going to be hard to get Lucky in....


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

Snowing here in Michigan along the Lake Michigan shoreline. We have had about 9 inches since 8 p.m. last night and the winter storm warning goes until 1 a.m. tomorrow morning. Total snowfall predicted is 18-20 inches. This is his first winter and Monte loves the snow, he gets the zoomies every time he is out.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

It's a nice fall day here .


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, it was cold here this am (low 30's). Sunny now and 59. Should top out in the low 60's.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

52 just now, 21 overnight..typical desert. Yet another blue sky day!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Apparently I'm the only one here freezing and not enjoying it. C'mon, where are all my fellow Pennsylvanians :


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

it's about 90 degrees here, a lovely day - Marley is out on the balcony splashing in his paddling pool, and I am having a nice chilled beer!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, that was mean

:bricks1:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm here Jo Ellen....and freezing!!! We're supposed to get a little snow tonight.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I notice that two people are playing outside in the warm sunshine in their shorts. I know one is drinking a beer.....


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

It's freezing here too! No snow yet.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Charlie06, I feel a little better now LOL I'm a West Coast transplant, this is hard to take :

Tomorrow night, 14 degrees with wind 15-25mph. That's got to be a sub zero windchill.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

It's cold and gray.  30 degress out now. It was 17 when I got up this morning. We're supposed to get a coating of snow tonight which is nothing more than a nuisance.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Hey Charlie06, I feel a little better now LOL I'm a West Coast transplant, this is hard to take :
> 
> Tomorrow night, 14 degrees with wind 15-25mph. That's got to be a sub zero windchill.


The older I get the more I can't stand the cold.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

It's 24, sunny, and windy, giving us a 6 degree windchill. We had a couple inches of fresh snow last night and it's blowing and drifting. Our December is at higher than normal snowfall so far.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I voted for cold and blustery but, now,,, it;s snowing!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Earlier it was cloudy and damp....and about 41F. Now it's raining, cold (about 32F) and the dogs are sleeping.... LOL

Baltimore is getting snow....we're getting rain. As usual.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It was overcast but nice enough to walk on the beach in sweatshirt and shorts and even walk in the water alittle. I think it was about 65 today.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

34 and sunny right now


----------

